# German Volume training



## CJMAJOR (Jan 4, 2002)

Has anyone heard of German Volume Training? My roommate recently started it and it consists of 10 sets at 10 reps with 90 seconds rest in between each set. It also has a 2-1-2 tempo to it so for like bench it would be like 2 seconds down, one second holding it and then 2 seconds back up. Then after these 10 sets are over he does other excercises for whatever muscle he works out. Is this too much excercise and overloading the muscle? I would appreciate any feedback anyone has.

Thanks


----------



## archer (Jan 5, 2002)

sounds like a lot....are the other exercises at 10 sets of 10 as well?
at that cadence each rep is 5 secs so 10 reps is a 50 sec set , then 90 sec rest and go again 9 more times right? ... that means about 23 -24 minutes of one excersise...wow...anyone know the theory on this?

thx


----------



## archer (Jan 12, 2002)

hoping someone has some thoughts on this?

thx


----------



## ballast (Jan 12, 2002)

I've tried german volume training twice in the past with moderate success.When I put my cousin on it, his size and strength levels blew up.But, his recovery ability has always been above average whereas mine sucks.And this type of training is very taxing.As for the science behind it, I'm no exercise physiologist but here is one of the references I've found when researching the topic.

Scientifically speaking, by exposing a group of motor units to such a high volume of work, the body adapts to the incredible amount of stress by growing the targeted fibers at a pretty fast rate.And, along the same lines, the large training volume appears to contribute not only to increased mass, but decreased body fat (Hather, et al, 1992; Stone, O'Bryant, and Garhammer, 1981)

As you can see from the dates, this isn't a new system and I've heard many lifters from Germany used this system as far back as the 1940's.

The nuts and bolts of the system are:
1) Pick one exercise per muscle group
2) Pick a weight for each exercise that is either 60% of 1rm or a weight you could do for 20 reps in good form.Now do 10 sets of 10 reps with between 30-90 sec rest intervals.
3) Each muscle group is worked only once per week.
4) Use this system for atleast 4 weeks but no longer than 8 weeks before switching programs are performing a variation of GVT.

Here is one of the programs I used:
Day 1(Chest & Back)
Bench presses
Bent-Over Barbell Rows

Day 3(Legs)
Back Squats
Lying Leg Curls

Day 5(Shoulders & Arms)
Standing Press
Standing Curl


I found it beneficial to do supersets on this porogram with 30 seconds rest between exercises.The only other exercises I did was a few supersets of crunches and back extensions on my leg day.


----------



## archer (Jan 12, 2002)

cool...good post ballast .... thanks might try soon...I like that there will be minimal set up time and rest between sets but will be mindful of my recovery time


----------



## jurmugand (Jan 15, 2002)

HIT is the best, hands down


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jurmugand *_
> HIT is the best, hands down



HIT is wonderful...but not all the time and not for everybody.


----------



## rmau803 (Jan 16, 2002)

thanx gopro, I sometimes get tired of seeing this person or that person saying "the way I lift is the best, the only way, WHOOOOOOO!" like some closed minded trained rabbit, or something like that


----------



## MrWeightlifter (Jan 16, 2002)

For more information, go to

http://www.t-mag.com/previous/index.html

and enter 

  German Volume Training

in the search box. Search and happy reading.


----------

